# Boulder Crit Series: Tonight's race photos are up



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Just put up the photos from tonight's Boulder Crit Series race in Longmont,CO.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rufusphoto/sets/72157626902527233/

Enjoy!


----------

